# The Strange Magic of: Billy Joel



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's 1973, and it's late at night in the office of a tiny educational publishing company. I'm alone, working like a slave to get a publication ready for the printer; no one else to help, because others hate the job and place even more than I. I labor on, angry, tired, fueled by endless cups of coffee. On a nearby desk is the radio, and it is blasting Billy Joel's epic "Captain Jack" at ear-shattering volume, practically leaping off the desk. I feel better, just from the energy of the music, but coffee will just have to be my Captain Jack. Piano Man was a amazing album, but Joel has gone on to establish a fabulous career since, and a busy life. Father: a concert pianist. Half-brother: a classical conductor. Billy: a Golden Gloves boxer, until he broke his nose. And Christie Brinkley among his 4 wives; he among her 4 husbands. Here a great song, one of his very, very best: _A Matter of Trust_. Nobody confirms this, but was it a harbinger of troubles to come in their relationship? You be the judge.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

'Goodnight Saigon' is a favourite of mine. Brilliant lyric.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

''Just The Way You Are" is my favorite Billy Joel song :angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*Captain Jack, Alive and Well!*

By popular demand, here is _Captain Jack_, back into Billy Joel's repertoire after many years' absence. For a while, around the time of the release of his collection of live versions of his early hits, Songs From The Attic, Joel turned his back on much of his earlier material, saying he was closing a chapter in his songwriting. But it is so good that he has again embraced this wonderful early stuff, and, to a certain extent, he had to, because the fans never forgot. This is a great reading of a quintessential American Classic.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I first heard of Billy Joel through Garth Brooks's version of "Shameless." He's got a lot of great songs, and there are some fantastic videos of his concerts on YouTube. Some of my favorites are "New York State of Mind," "It's Still Rock and Roll to Me," "Piano Man," "You May Be Right," and "Scenes From an Italian Restaurant."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite:






In my countdown of favourite pop/rock/ballads, this came in at #80.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

A good friend of mine hates Billy Joel and I love him, I make fun of him for hating it and he berates me for enjoying Joel's music but it's all in good fun... I wonder if my friend would answer "No it isn't" to this...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Iean said:


> ''Just The Way You Are" is my favorite Billy Joel song :angel:


Phil Woods on saxophone is what seals the deal on that one. Beautiful, lyrical playing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Billy Joel wrote so in so many styles, it's hard to believe someone doesn't like at least something from him. I've had a fantasy of singing bass to The Longest Time with a group of guys in some alley. That would be fun.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Billy Joel wrote so in so many styles, it's hard to believe someone doesn't like at least something from him. I've had a fantasy of singing bass to The Longest Time with a group of guys in some alley. That would be fun.


Well I love his stuff but I will admit there is an element of cheese to his music. Which is one of the biggest reasons my friend hates his songs.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have his album The Stranger, with great songs like Movin' Out and the epic Scenes From An Italian Restaurant. I love a lot of the 'hits' as well: Piano Man, My Life, We Didn't Start the Fire. I think of him as the American Elton John (or is Elton the British Billy Joel?)


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

maestro267 said:


> I have his album The Stranger, with great songs like Movin' Out and the epic Scenes From An Italian Restaurant. I love a lot of the 'hits' as well: Piano Man, My Life, We Didn't Start the Fire. I think of him as the American Elton John (or is Elton the British Billy Joel?)


I've always thought of him the same way like an American Elton John... (although Elton John is the more talented of the two).


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

maestro267 said:


> I have his album The Stranger, with great songs like Movin' Out and the epic Scenes From An Italian Restaurant. I love a lot of the 'hits' as well: Piano Man, My Life, We Didn't Start the Fire. I think of him as the American Elton John (or is Elton the British Billy Joel?)


That is why seeing these two artists perform together on stage is heaven:angel:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Phil Woods on saxophone is what seals the deal on that one. Beautiful, lyrical playing.


Yes. I have an old high school friend who sang in the background chorus on that song (he had moved to NYC and was an aspiring musician). He wasn't much of a jazz fan, but I do remember that he was quite impressed with Phil Woods.

Fugue Meister... I suspect that your friend and I would get along pretty well. :lol:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

For some reason this remains my favorite Billy Joel song. You don't hear it on the radio, and Billy hasn't performed it in 40 years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another Billy Joel biggie, with echoes of Neil Diamond's _Done Too Soon_ and R.E.M.'s _It's the End of the World as We Know it (and I Feel Fine)_.... Poor Billy Joel--just can't draw a crowd.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I like the songs that didn't become hits because they are not pop enough, yet are great tunes, even better than the hits. _Rosalinda's Eyes_ is one of my favorite all time tunes.


----------

